# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  รายงานตัวครับ

## watchahrah

สวัสดีครับ สมาชิกทุกท่านครับ ผมวัชระ ครับ สอบสมัครเล่นได้ปี 2538 แต่พึ่งไปขอนามเรียกขานครับ E23VSH ครับ เมื่อ 27 มกราคม 2557 ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักกับสมาชิกทุกท่านครับ ช่วงนี้กำลังหาเครื่องอยู่ครับ(สนใจทั้งแฮนดี้ โมบาย ดำและแดง) สนใจมือ 2 ครับ แบบว่างบน้อย แต่ใจรักครับ

----------


## nimanout

ดีค่ะ นิ่ม นะค่ะ 21 ปี พยาบาล :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
บาคาร่า gclub

----------


## hyiphyip

สวัสดีฮะ ผมฮิปนะครับ เพิ่งสมัครสดๆร้อนๆ

----------

